# Redheads



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Not asking when or where, just wondering who got into some redheads last year?

I need one for my wall reeeeeeeaaaal bad.

Got photos?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

We seem to get into some nice redheads every year around the Brookings area.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dog chewed up the one wall mounter Redhead we got last year. Not sure what the heck she was thinking. She'd never done anything like that before or since.

We shot a lot of them last year. Had to actually move spots. With the Redheads, Ringnecks, and Bluebills coming through that area. It got to hard to identify on the wing. We were to afraid of going over our daily limit of each.

Oh well, that's a good problem to have.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

got a pretty old lookin hen last year.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

we generally shoot a few every year between LOW and Thief Lake in northern MN.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There is always a lot of redheads if you hunt the big water. Doesnt mater what you have out. They decoy well. And always come in big bunches. Just make sure you wait until the flock seperates before they are about to land or you might have a case of the two manys in your limit. Seems like when they come in well but are always real tight together as a flock.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

We shoot quite a few, and not always on the larger potholes. We have a couple smaller potholes where we consistently shoot lots of them because they are full of food they like (freshwater shrimp mostly).


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Redheads are all over here in SD. I shoot at least 20 a year.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

My best redhead from last year and my trusty sidekick.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

There are more local divers this year than I have seen for years... Looking forward to a few for the wall.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I love those redheads.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

had a nice redhead shoot a few years ago in MN, light snow coming down, perfect diver hunting!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You'll be hard pressed to find a Redhead worthy of the wall in N.D. or Northern Minnesota. Most will be pin feather infested. They do not feather out vary fast, unless you were lucky enough to shoot an older drake. I shot a pretty nice one a few years back west of town, thought it was mount worthy, until I skinned him open. Heck, I've mounted Can's & Redheads that were shot in Texas in January before that still had a lot of Pin feathers even that late. Not saying you can't do it up here, but it's tough. :beer:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick Acker said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find a Redhead worthy of the wall in N.D. or Northern Minnesota. Most will be pin feather infested. They do not feather out vary fast, unless you were lucky enough to shoot an older drake. I shot a pretty nice one a few years back west of town, thought it was mount worthy, until I skinned him open. Heck, I've mounted Can's & Redheads that were shot in Texas in January before that still had a lot of Pin feathers even that late. Not saying you can't do it up here, but it's tough. :beer:


Tell me about it! But it's nice to dream. What pretty birds.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

actually the ones i shot were nice drakes, if I had half a brain, I should have mounted them :splat:


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally I prefer mounting blondes, but redheads are nice too. "Red on the Head, Fire in the hole". 8)

On the thread note I've seen quite a few redheads around the Kenmare area.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

niener said:


> Personally I prefer mounting blondes, but redheads are nice too. "Red on the Head, Fire in the hole". 8)
> 
> On the thread note I've seen quite a few redheads around the Kenmare area.


 :beer: True story.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Colt.

Until I saw this post, I was going to share a few choice redhead locations.



> The people that don't like NR in ND are the ones on this site.
> 
> I guess they never learned about sharing when in kindergarten.
> 
> It seems that the attitude often, on this site, is that if you're a NR you are a roostbusting tresspasser. Of course, ND doesn't have any slob hunters.


My bad, find them yourself.

Jim


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Colt.
> 
> Until I saw this post, I was going to share a few choice redhead locations.
> 
> ...


thats ok cause its not that hard.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a map of prime redhead locations...  








I'm not trying to be a smart-azz, but you can find redheads throughout the state.

You'll see the most at the beginning of the season, since there a lot that nest here. There numbers taper off quick and they're the hardest of the divers to get for mounting. Like Rick mentioned, ND isn't a real good destination for mounters period but you can get decent bills, cans, and I've even done a ringbill that was pretty good. I still haven't mounted a good redhead...although I have a decent one in the freezer I got last fall that is the best I've seen yet.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Guys, read my intitial statement. I'm not asking when or where to get redheads. Just was making coversation about who else here got into redheads last year.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

By far the best place to get em is in western MN and north central IA. Set up lots of spinners, put on the war paint and you'll shoot all the law will allow.

I also read in a recent magazine article that they band a ton of honkers in IA.

If I were looking for trophy reds and lots of jewelry, I would check out those places.

That's it.


----------



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

That's my target wall duck for this year....planning a trip right after Christmas specifically for 'em.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Colt said:


> Guys, read my intitial statement. I'm not asking when or where to get redheads. Just was making coversation about who else here got into redheads last year.


Sorry, the topic got off course.

I probably shot 10-12 last season incidentally...never really targeted them. If you specifically went after them it'd be pretty easy to get your 2 each day early in the season.

Here's one from an evening diver shoot...the redhead wasn't plumed out too bad...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Too bad the nodak logo is covering the redhead. :lol:


----------

